# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  IJprijs 2006 naar professor dr. Bob Pinedo - Medical facts

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*IJprijs 2006 naar professor dr. Bob Pinedo*
*Medical facts -** 15 minuten geleden*
De jury van de IJ-prijs heeft vandaag bekend gemaakt dat de IJ-prijs dit jaar gaat naar professor dr. Bob Pinedo. Bob Pinedo is onder meer hoogleraar geneeskundige oncologie aan VU medisch centrum en oprichter *...* 
Professor Pinedo krijgt IJ Stentor
Kort binnenlands nieuws Nos
AT5*alle 9 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

